# White House threw secret 'Alice in Wonderland' bash during recession



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

It was the tea party the Obamas just couldn't resist.
A White House "Alice in Wonderland" costume ball - put on by Johnny Depp and Hollywood director Tim Burton - proved to be a Mad-as-a-Hatter idea that was never made public for fear of a political backlash during hard economic times, according to a new tell-all.
"The Obamas," by New York Times correspondent Jodi Kantor, tells of the first Halloween party the first couple feted at the White House in 2009. It was so over the top that "Star Wars" creator George Lucas sent the original Chewbacca to mingle with invited guests.

Read more: http://www.nypost.com/p/news/national/in_blunderland_hKpNQkHfvpEWe4F51kI4dP#ixzz1itabIwWU​







​


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

I can't wait until the day these weasels move out.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

I should be surprised, but somehow I'm not.


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)




----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

cc3915 said:


> I can't wait until the day these weasels move out.


I Will celebrate when and if it happens. Never count the chickens before they hatch.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2012)

CJIS said:


> I Will celebrate when and if it happens. Never count the chickens before they hatch.


Well they have to go some time. The presidency is not indefinite. I'm just praying it's sooner than later, and that the new tenants are a vast improvement.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Oh I'm sure they've tried to find a way to make it a more permanent position. I would have never pegged them for the Alice in Wonderland types, although she does have the evil queen thing going on. I just always thought they imagined themselves as a cross between JFK and Jackie and Louis XVI and Marie Antoinette.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I wish the Obama's and crew went to Wonderland and never came back


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Under fire for allegedly hosting a secret Halloween theme party featuring movie star Johnny Depp at the White House in 2009, President Obama's spokesman punched back, calling reports about the party "irresponsible" and denying that the White House tried to hide the event from the public. 
"There are outlets that have reported this as a secret party, which is just silly -- it's irresponsible reporting to suggest that you would have a pool report and the press at an event that's secret" White House Press Secretary Jay Carney said today during the press briefing, adding that photos of Johnny Depp were available from the party. "This wasn't a publicity event, this was an event for military children," Carney also noted.

http://campaign2012.washingtonexami...ttacks-media-reporting-hollywood-party/302331


----------

